# The Courier Guy/XOC



## boxerulez (11/5/17)

Who else on here deals with XOC, the pay as you use service by the Courier Guy?

I do not have 2k laying around to open a standard account (Prepaid) with the courier guy, so I have been forced to use www.xoc.co.za and since starting this procedure not one single waybill number of mine has tracked, or had a POD loaded on either TCG and XOC tracking.

Anyone else here having issues with this?


----------



## Amir (11/5/17)

I have a prepaid account with the courier guy and I have nothing but good things to say about their service. I have never used XOC but I've received parcels through XOC and they've been pretty efficient too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## boxerulez (11/5/17)

Well, I queried this with the usual channels at XOC and recieved no real response.

Resent the querie and CC'd Stephen the GM (This is the same guy who told me to stuff off when I complained about such a high res page that does not fit the standard monitor sizes a while back) ((I know I can be a ***** at times))

And within 5 minutes, my POD's are in my inbox and the WB numbers are tracking and have pod's loaded on TCG and XOC.

Hope this will automatically happen in future.


----------



## Dubz (11/5/17)

I have been using XOC for years and never had an issue ever.


----------



## Amir (11/5/17)

boxerulez said:


> Well, I queried this with the usual channels at XOC and recieved no real response.
> 
> Resent the querie and CC'd Stephen the GM (This is the same guy who told me to stuff off when I complained about such a high res page that does not fit the standard monitor sizes a while back) ((I know I can be a ***** at times))
> 
> ...




Could just have been an isolated incident maybe? After all, you do have a magically wonderful way with words. Or perhaps its your local depo that's slacking?


----------



## boxerulez (11/5/17)

Dubz said:


> I have been using XOC for years and never had an issue ever.


And your parcels always track from the time you book the collection as on a normal account with TCG?


----------



## boxerulez (11/5/17)

Amir said:


> Could just have been an isolated incident maybe? After all, you do have a magically wonderful way with words. Or perhaps its your local depo that's slacking?


I have gone through the list of XOC waybills that I have sent since my first use about 3 months ago.... 14 waybills in total, and not one was tracking in any way.

After I mailed XOC/TCG and involved Stephen they magically started tracking with POD's, so has all my bookings been treated differently than the rest of you okes?


I suppose maybe my email (because there is no account with xoc) has been lacking in some sort and that is why all the bookings made with my email address were not updating? Something like that?

For the sake of curiosity I will give feedback here once the next booking is made.

Basically what my hiccup is, is that sometimes a customer or someone who buys something from me 2nd hand, would at least expect to track the parcel to allow them to rest assuredly they have not been scammed out of their hard earned money by a potential conman online.

I mean yes, here in Ecigssa you all know me and that I am trustworthy for the most parts, but not everyone interested in getting somthing from me knows me the way my vapefam here, knows me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/5/17)

boxerulez said:


> I have gone through the list of XOC waybills that I have sent since my first use about 3 months ago.... 14 waybills in total, and not one was tracking in any way.
> 
> After I mailed XOC/TCG and involved Stephen they magically started tracking with POD's, so has all my bookings been treated differently than the rest of you okes?
> 
> ...


"For the most parts" haha

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Dubz (11/5/17)

boxerulez said:


> And your parcels always track from the time you book the collection as on a normal account with TCG?


I am able to track as soon as the package is collected and the waybill is scanned into the system.


----------



## Mahir (16/3/18)

Anyone know if The Courier guy delivers on public holidays?


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/3/18)

Mahir said:


> Anyone know if The Courier guy delivers on public holidays?


As far as I know they don’t

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir (16/3/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> As far as I know they don’t



Oh thanks man. That sucks lol, as I'm a student so cant get gear couriered to me during the week


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/3/18)

boxerulez said:


> Who else on here deals with XOC, the pay as you use service by the Courier Guy?
> 
> I do not have 2k laying around to open a standard account (Prepaid) with the courier guy, so I have been forced to use www.xoc.co.za and since starting this procedure not one single waybill number of mine has tracked, or had a POD loaded on either TCG and XOC tracking.
> 
> Anyone else here having issues with this?



That's strange, I tried to sign up with them, a lady came home to complete documentation and she said I can open an account with a first recharge of 300.
I filled up the forms and she said call me when I wish to activate the account. Haven't paid anything yet, but was she lying ??


----------



## boxerulez (16/3/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> That's strange, I tried to sign up with them, a lady came home to complete documentation and she said I can open an account with a first recharge of 300.
> I filled up the forms and she said call me when I wish to activate the account. Haven't paid anything yet, but was she lying ??


This thread is from a year ago they have changed a bit since. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/3/18)

boxerulez said:


> This thread is from a year ago they have changed a bit since.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Oh!!! Dint see the date of the first post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (16/3/18)

Mahir said:


> Anyone know if The Courier guy delivers on public holidays?



@Mahir No they don't. I don't think any couriers do.


----------

